# T80 currently leading RAF Marham Runway event



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Just heard from Tee's that he is currently leading at the lunchtime break the top speed at 191mph and 3rd place 30-130mph RAF Marham Runway

tee only running 1.5 bar boost i believe she's got 200mph in it but i didn't do tee a higher boost map

hats off this this man, he has balls off steel on a short runway when braking is hard enough but this man uses hand controls !

elliot has done a 182.64 mph top speed currently 3rd place, and 10.5 30-130mph currently 7th place. Not sure on the other 35's which are apparently stock other than Andrew who has gtc tune. 

bad news a blue r34 has done a piston/plug. and a number of evo's retired

live times here 30-130 Results


lol check this comment on MLR

"When are the big guns running we need to put the GTR folks in their place 
"


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

brilliant stuff


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> lol check this comment on MLR
> 
> "When are the big guns running we need to put the GTR folks in their place
> "


Don't they know the GTR folks "place" is where it should be.. always on top


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not any more. Ross's Evo6 is mental though .. I don't think anything can beat that one for 30-130.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> brilliant stuff


he's just been over taken by a stripped evo with 2.3 GT35, by 3mph


but ive just realised he does have a higher boost map on a previous map.:flame:

think we can win this

well new gtr's now do have the edge with bigger displacement


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

he's back on top 197.29 mph still only 22psi, smooth timing 99ron fuel map !!!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> he's back on top 197.29 mph still only 22psi, smooth timing 99ron fuel map !!!


 holy shite one fast motor car!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> he's back on top 197.29 mph still only 22psi, smooth timing 99ron fuel map !!!


Love the rolling commenty Ben :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

awesome our boy Elliot 187.66mph 3rd place

looks like neverneverman is struggling 142 & 146 runs after his 194mph


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

It's all over 

weights 30-130 Competitors

GTR 1838kg vs fastest evo neverneverman 1248


well done Tee, Elliot, Andrew and all the other gtr's and evo's.


Imagine if Francis had turned up with 860hp. a 100hp more than tee.

imagine for TOTB kev, alex, jurgen with 300hp more than tee


Rise of the GTR's.


Ross W 5.95 30-130 is immense tho


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep well done,that huge slug of torque did the job. Got to fancy the "Hulk" or GTRSTAR to get near 5.95 30 -130 tho.

The legend grows :clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> he's back on top 197.29 mph still only 22psi, smooth timing 99ron fuel map !!!


So close to the magical 200mph....outstanding performance:clap:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well done guys 

Any videos coming?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

well done tee...thats my boy!!! well done lad...!!!!!
also well done elliot very pleased for you guys kk

sorry i couldnt make it...be out next weekend santa pod evo day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

murano3 said:


> Not any more. Ross's Evo6 is mental though .. I don't think anything can beat that one for 30-130.


its geared to do just that @ 155.6 top speed and came 32nd not so good

all data fed into the hulks ecu lol


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Out of curiosity how is that results ranged so drastically. Some GTR's were taking almost 14seconds to run 30-130 which seems pretty naff when looking a the spanking some of the Evo's were able to give.....kinda makes me think about getting back into an Evo again

Why is it the GTR seemed relatively poor 30-130 yet was able to win the top speed run.........

Aplogies if these are percieved as silly questions but I cant get my head around it


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> Out of curiosity how is that results ranged so drastically. Some GTR's were taking almost 14seconds to run 30-130 which seems pretty naff when looking a the spanking some of the Evo's were able to give.....kinda makes me think about getting back into an Evo again


Not all GTRs are R35s :chairshot


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

I accept they are not all 35's but unless I am mistaken there was a 35 whose best run was 13.39 to 130......in racing terms a second is an age and we are talking about way more than that with the fastest Evo achieving a time significantly under half of this GTR's best run. Granted each car is likely to have a different state of tune however earlier posts on this thread suggested with the exception of T80 the rest were pretty stock....

I guess i'm just surprised that T80 with approx 50hp more than RossW was still around 3.5 seconds off the pacein the 30-130. Perhaps weight is the key factor and also that i'm not sure all of the top Evo's are actually 'road' cars and more specific track/drag prepared cars


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Just learned the Ross Sport car was actually around the 900hp mark which makes a little more sense


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> I accept they are not all 35's but unless I am mistaken there was a 35 whose best run was 13.39 to 130......in racing terms a second is an age and we are talking about way more than that with the fastest Evo achieving a time significantly under half of this GTR's best run. Granted each car is likely to have a different state of tune however earlier posts on this thread suggested with the exception of T80 the rest were pretty stock....
> 
> I guess i'm just surprised that T80 with approx 50hp more than RossW was still around 3.5 seconds off the pacein the 30-130. Perhaps weight is the key factor and also that i'm not sure all of the top Evo's are actually 'road' cars and more specific track/drag prepared cars


it's all about the weight, Ross's Evo is someting like 1100Kg, if not less, so 3/4ton difference between the two!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> I accept they are not all 35's but unless I am mistaken there was a 35 whose best run was 13.39 to 130......in racing terms a second is an age and we are talking about way more than that with the fastest Evo achieving a time significantly under half of this GTR's best run. Granted each car is likely to have a different state of tune however earlier posts on this thread suggested with the exception of T80 the rest were pretty stock....
> 
> I guess i'm just surprised that T80 with approx 50hp more than RossW was still around 3.5 seconds off the pacein the 30-130. Perhaps weight is the key factor and also that i'm not sure all of the top Evo's are actually 'road' cars and more specific track/drag prepared cars


I think also some of it is just practice. I always thought that going in a straight line was just point and press, but it isn't the case.

My first time of the day was 13.09 running in RRR and auto.

My best time of the day was 9.36 running RRoff and manual, shifting at just below 6k RPM after speaking to Ben about the torque/bhp curves.

I had way to much fuel onboard as well, the 9.36 run was done with 1/2 a tank! Just wish I hadn't put so much in in the morning.... roll on Fighting Torque! 

The Top Speed was actually about nerve, the runway isn't endless and the top speeds were really just about how late you dared to go, Tee has balls of steel!

Also, the car seems really prone to heat soak, leaving it to cool made a huge difference. 

Good fun day and thanks to Ben and Greenstar for their encouragement!


----------



## ScoobyDoo26578 (May 4, 2010)

Just been ogling over some pics of the Ross Sport car and clear to see why it's so quick with the spec and weight of the thing. Not a car you would drive day to day really but more of a track/drag specific monster.......that time of 30-130 is just mind blowing!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> Just been ogling over some pics of the Ross Sport car and clear to see why it's so quick with the spec and weight of the thing. Not a car you would drive day to day really but more of a track/drag specific monster.......that time of 30-130 is just mind blowing!


It was also running on methanol! And didn't some of the Evos have NOS too?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done boys awesome times


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> I accept they are not all 35's but unless I am mistaken there was a 35 whose best run was 13.39 to 130......in racing terms a second is an age and we are talking about way more than that with the fastest Evo achieving a time significantly under half of this GTR's best run. Granted each car is likely to have a different state of tune however earlier posts on this thread suggested with the exception of T80 the rest were pretty stock....
> 
> I guess i'm just surprised that T80 with approx 50hp more than RossW was still around 3.5 seconds off the pacein the 30-130. Perhaps weight is the key factor and also that i'm not sure all of the top Evo's are actually 'road' cars and more specific track/drag prepared cars



The quick EVO's are shorter geared which makes the world of difference. I would'nt trust the published power figures either ! Some of the quickest EVO's just did'nt cut it in the top speed stakes, and i'm guessing thats solely down to gearing. Don't forget how lardy the GTR is also. Hauling an extra 400-500kg! from 30-130 makes an immense difference. That said a sub 6 sec 30-130 is epic. What amazes me though is Elliots times. He is less than 0.1 of sec slower than T80, with 140?hp less.

Now a GTR with T80's tune, a 350kg +diet and slightly lower gear ratio's would be an interesting proposition.... or better still a bright green 1000hp+ gtr... 2011's gonna be an amazing year for GTR development and performance stats.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

agreed/ "GEARING" and diet for t80 lol

and a little help from the 850R+900R and 1200R boys 

bring on hulk/ alex/francis/rami/sami/stevey asap !!!!!!!!!!

kk v soon at a rolling road and track near you !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

if ross had over 900bhp and tee had 756 bhp and the heavier car
why is this so hard to understand ?

when we reduce weight/ alter gearing and raise power in the gtr by 60% we shall give the evo boys a run
are we all in team gtroc hear ? come onnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great day and a fantastic ride in T`s car. That thing has some welly , thats for sure !

200mph would have easily been achievable with a bit of a quicker entry onto the runway. This however would have meant a much higher terminal velocity which T wasn`t sure he could stop. Fair play. This was without using the 2 bar map which was available and starting within the box doing 30mph.

It was good to see the difference between the tuned cars and my bog stock car - food for thought.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Good day out. Unfortunately I think chaz? Melted a plug as well although the piston seemed intact he'd lost compression on no.4


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

How is the 30-130 measured ?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

vBox

From the moment you go over 30 to the moment you exceed 130.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Some great results there guys.

What's the spec differences between T80 and Elliot GTR ?


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I had a fantastic day at this event today. My wife could not believe how late I was braking after the first couple of runs. Actually managed to scare myself a couple of times! It was only the fact that you can turn off the runway at 80+mph that saved me from running out of pavement. It's a good job my wife is very supportive of my mad hobbies

Interestingly I attempted at least 4 different methods for starting the run, but still ended up with an identical top speed each time (indicated 178mph, V-box 173 mph). This just seemed to be my top speed for the day.

I got to talk to a number of very interesting forum members who were all very friendly and helped make the day really great. This got me wondering, why more club members do not take part in club events. I have been to the Ace Cafe, Santa Pod, Marham, Bruntingthorpe and a number of other events with the club and always had a blazing time. People who don't bother do not know what they are missing. It's a hell of a lot more fun than coming on the forum just to bitch.

Big thank you to everyone who helped organize and run today.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Now then! It was good to meet those guys there today, I really enjoyed it. I've really screwed up my brake discs though. Some massive cracks have now appeared and they look all multicolored?? I hope to be back next year with more power!!

Danny


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done to everyone that took part I'm sure fun was had by all 

Why do some people question a cars capability, it's not rocket science, power, weight, gear ratios and grip simples it's not frickin complicated, just enjoy all of these cars for what they are, which is superb!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great day out but dont think i pushed my car enough didnt want to crack discs and all! just couldnt seem to get the speed i wanted safely..ben/kevan might be heading your way again lol


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done everyone!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done everyone. I just wish I had been in the country and could have attended, it sounds like you all had a great time.

So now the first decent meeting of the year has wetted some appetites I am looking forward to a few more GTRs getting the 'treatment' and putting us back where we belong - at the top of the results list!!

Please don't forget to put your names forward for the GTROC TOTB Team if you haven't already done so and if you do not fancy driving for the club at least come along and support us.

Driver entry: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147390-ten-best-team-2011-a.html

Spectators list: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148074-ten-best-spectators-2011-a.html

I hope to see you all soon.

Jeff.


.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry to see Malc melted a plug right near the start. Hope you all got home all right.

Congratulations to the GTR owners for some brilliant times.

On a personal note I was happy to squeeze some extra out of the R33. She was a second quicker than last year at 12.48 and 4 seconds faster at 178.76 on the V-box.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

*RAF Marham*

What a fantastic event, really well organised, and really friendly people. Big thanks to all involved!

My GT-R is completely standard, so it was great to compare against 550, 650, and 750BHP versions.

As Elliot says, top speed is about how quickly you can get round the first bend onto the straight, and then how late you are brave enough to brake. 182 (on the speedo) was my limit, trying not to destroy my standard brakes.

Elliot, Chris, the Sumo guys, and all others who's names I didn't catch... great to meet you! 

Tee, thank you so much for the ride in your car....that thing is savage! Great fun!

Video of one of my runs here - YouTube - Chasing down Evos at RAF Marham (HD)

Ben.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Sounds like everyone had a lot of fun.

Serious question though:

The top speed runs were from the VBox, from reading the above, were they taken at a set distance or just the fastest speed reached?

It sounds like the later, in which case people could have used quite different distances and thus the results are not comparable between cars or to any other events. Most event use a timing beam for a reason, so that results can be properly compared.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

You could enter the runway at just below 30 and go through the box accelerating or you could just enter the runway at the highest speed possible and then clog it from there not worrying about 30-130 times. The top speed runs are only a bit of fun and the 30-130 is tightly controlled hence the coned box that you must start your run in. Vmax is the other event for a top speed run and I`d assume thats run slightly different.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

wildboy said:


> Good day out. Unfortunately I think chaz? Melted a plug as well although the piston seemed intact he'd lost compression on no.4


Hi mate, nice to meet ya yesterday. Yup melted a plug on number 4, but no burning oil or smoke out of the back just no compression on 4 . After pouring break cleaner into the cylinder, it didnt leak any so I'm hoping its *just* a valve issue and I been *lucky*!?!. Worst case though scored bore and damaged turbo. Car at RB so we will see.

180.74 i think top speed, only did 1 timed 30-130 which wasnt great. Not bad for 2.6 with 2860-10s but might have been a very expensive 180mph! ( Depedning upon damage this might be the end of my GTR ownership... (


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*Great day*

Had a great day yesterday. Would like to say thanks to the event organiser for put this on:thumbsup:And everyone that supported the event:clap::clap:
We need more events like this.

Was nice to put forum names to faces, met some really nice people yesterday. Just goes to show not everyone on forums are d**kheads:clap::clap::clap:

Think I need some new brakes now and am sure am not the only one lol
Group buy anyone?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

T80 GTR said:


> Had a great day yesterday. Would like to say thanks to the event organiser for put this on:thumbsup:And everyone that supported the event:clap::clap:
> We need more events like this.
> 
> Was nice to put forum names to faces, met some really nice people yesterday. Just goes to show not everyone on forums are d**kheads:clap::clap::clap:
> ...


Congrats Tee, great job dude! So those new Dunlops do the job OK then?

I have the Alcon big brake kit available if you are interested in a brake upgrade?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

tee only running 1.5 bar boost i believe she's got 200mph in it but i didn't do tee a higher boost map

Ben there was definitely 200+ in her but with standard brakes and runway coming at you super fast it's kinda scary lol

Higher map for next time and better brakes:thumbsup:

hats off this this man, he has balls off steel on a short runway when braking is hard enough but this man uses hand controls !

Brakes don't feel like brakes at that speed lol specially with one hand on the wheel and the other on the controls. Bearing in mind be paralyzed in the fingers don't help either:thumbsup:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Congrats Tee, great job dude! So those new Dunlops do the job OK then?
> 
> I have the Alcon big brake kit available if you are interested in a brake upgrade?


Thanks Arcam,

Those's tyre's did the job lol

Pm price but I have a feeling am gonna need to win the lotto to get them lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

day 2 is running now good luck jaw_F430

30-130 Results


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

specially with one hand on the wheel and the other on the controls. Bearing in mind be paralyzed in the fingers don't help either:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

TEE.....ONE WORD "MAD":thumbsup:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

SVM said:


> well done tee...thats my boy!!! well done lad...!!!!!
> also well done elliot very pleased for you guys kk
> 
> sorry i couldnt make it...be out next weekend santa pod evo day lol


Thanks KK,

This wouldn't of be possible with out your SVM/GTC treatment :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Some great results there guys.
> 
> What's the spec differences between T80 and Elliot GTR ?



Elliot has stock turbo, intercooler, engine etc.. just gtc intakes, gtc tune, gtc titan & downpipes.

Tee has modified oem turbo's, oem pistons, billet rods, martson intercooler....

Tee, El, Andy sent you message about brakes special offer for entering this event


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

SVM said:


> specially with one hand on the wheel and the other on the controls. Bearing in mind be paralyzed in the fingers don't help either:thumbsup:


TEE.....ONE WORD "MAD":thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

LOL, i think I must be mad, looking back now hahaha


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc425/007gtr/?action=view&current=IMG_1651.mp4

Thats 30 -130 in 10.95 and 182.88 top end.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Glad everyone enjoyed themselves, we had a great turnout! It was good to see a long list of gtrs on the top speed leaderboard!

All seemed fine with mine initially on the first practice run. exhaust gas temps, oil pressure and afr readings all ok but as i pulled through fifth I felt the power drop off and looked in my mirror to see clouds of smoke... So that was that... 

Checked and Number 1 and 2 cylinders had failed, and tip melted off the NGK Iridium on number 1. 

Initial thoughts... fatal instant detonation, timing was out (not my usual tuner, for no reason other than work load, but it's back with them now to see exactly what happened).

Dissapointed doesn't come close... Car had been very very carefully prepared prior to the event and picked up only the night before... I was expecting to improve on last years 184.4mph and 10s

After a long wait a nice chauferred truck brought us and the car home... engine will be stripped by Tuesday afternoon...


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed themselves, we had a great turnout! It was good to see a long list of gtrs on the top speed leaderboard!
> 
> All seemed fine with mine initially on the first practice run. exhaust gas temps, oil pressure and afr readings all ok but as i pulled through fifth I felt the power drop off and looked in my mirror to see clouds of smoke... So that was that...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this bad news mate.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Glad you got home ok malc. Too me ages as was a bit further to go. Finally got home about 11pm . Car at RB. Dont think the -8s NGKs are a problem per-se (the densos are the ones rumoured to have problems). I think its just the power we running we really need heat rating 9plugs.. probably racing ones TBH.

hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah yours too Chaz, good to meet you.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Was great meeting lots of new people from the forum. Hopefully next time, I'll FINALLY have the car ready so I can have a go myself.

Malc and Chaz...glad you both got home ok. Sorry I had to shoot off so quickly. haha - if I didnt leave when I did, I think I would've ended up saying something to Malc's RAC man. What happened to the advert "He's a very nice man, he's a very very nice man, he's a very very very nice man"?....he certainly wasnt in this case!  Talk about trying to find a way out of recovery!

Well done to everyone who took part. Hopefully see you all again next time!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Highest speed today 194mph in a scooby, no idea o spec. some of those RS6 not shy

well done again to Tee fastest over two days


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Elliot has stock turbo, intercooler, engine etc.. just gtc intakes, gtc tune, gtc titan & downpipes.
> 
> Tee has modified oem turbo's, oem pistons, billet rods, martson intercooler....
> 
> Tee, El, Andy sent you message about brakes special offer for entering this event


Bit difference in spec yet very close in times ? is that lag or something with the bigger turbos ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Bit difference in spec yet very close in times ? is that lag or something with the bigger turbos ?


No lag on these oem modified turbo's, in fact response is same oem but an extra 150hp extra at top end.


wouldn't say the times are close top speed that's miles in racing terms way more in tee's gtr. similar different drives and other factors in equation.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> Bit difference in spec yet very close in times ? is that lag or something with the bigger turbos ?


I am sure Tee's beast has more in it. He was going out there and having a blast, giving loads of peeps joyrides etc. He remained pretty consistent throughout the day. 

Keeping in mind my first time was 13.09 and quickest was 9.36. Basically trying every trick I could. The last run was done after it had loads of time to cool down and waiting in the queue with the engine off. Sure if T80 had tried the same tricks he would have been well in the 8s.

Mind you, the power increase REALLY comes in to play for those massive top speeds, to pull 197 in such a short space is awesome. 

I just want to have another go now!!


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

I should of had a crack on my own. That'd save 100kg!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I can understand more power helps at the top, but would of thought the 30-130 would give a better idea of real world acceleration, plus it doesn't require the same balls as the top end stuff and rules out bad starts.

You could argue with these results a user running his car for the road would see no gain unless doing 130mph + therefore making anything other than a tune/exhaust pointless.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Yeah I can understand more power helps at the top, but would of thought the 30-130 would give a better idea of real world acceleration .......


Difficult to call as the immense power is just lost in wheelspin at such low speeds which gives a slower time.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> Was great meeting lots of new people from the forum. Hopefully next time, I'll FINALLY have the car ready so I can have a go myself.
> 
> Malc and Chaz...glad you both got home ok. Sorry I had to shoot off so quickly. haha - if I didnt leave when I did, I think I would've ended up saying something to Malc's RAC man. What happened to the advert "He's a very nice man, he's a very very nice man, he's a very very very nice man"?....he certainly wasnt in this case!  Talk about trying to find a way out of recovery!
> 
> Well done to everyone who took part. Hopefully see you all again next time!



Cheers phil, hopefully ill get it sorted. Thanks for the nice GTR pint glasses and tumblers. Had a really large JD & coke in the tumbler when i got back!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Difficult to call as the immense power is just lost in wheelspin at such low speeds which gives a slower time.


How do you explain Evo's with more power getting better times then ?


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> How do you explain Evo's with more power getting better times then ?


Some of those evos were stripped out tin cans. They must have been nearly 1000kg


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

007 said:


> Some of those evos were stripped out tin cans. They must have been nearly 1000kg


Does that help traction then ? 

Also 3rd place was full weight and similar power.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Acceleration is all about power to weight. 
Top speed is Power v drag(shape) hence most r35 were at the top of the top speed board. 

Evos are like bricks so need massive bhp to get good top speeds


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> How do you explain Evo's with more power getting better times then ?


Crikey, that could turn into a very complicated answer. Maybe something to do with less unsprung weight equals easier to move therefore mass of object accelerates quicker .......

For a given amount of wheelspin if the mass of the object is less then it will accelerate quicker. The GTR I was in was 1.9 tons with me and my mate in compared to some of the evos that weighed a hell of a lot less. They also had played about with their gear ratios which makes a massive difference.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not convinced and we seem to be making theories by picking bits here and there to satisfy the statements being made.

I'm sure as more of these power builds emerge things might explain themselves, yet from results so far I would of taken T80's power as the requirement to a GTR to those 30-130 times. Elliot threw a spanner in the works with 150bhp less!!


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> I'm not convinced and we seem to be making theories by picking bits here and there to satisfy the statements being made.
> 
> I'm sure as more of these power builds emerge things might explain themselves, yet from results so far I would of taken T80's power as the requirement to a GTR to those 30-130 times. Elliot threw a spanner in the works with 150bhp less!!



Trust me mate, acceleration is about power to weight. 
Ive got a 200 bhp stripped out clio. It weighs about 950 kg. I can take a 997 4 from 0 - 100 mph fact. Its about power to weight and gearing. Yes the porka can take me past 120 but thats the point when power v drag takes over.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

007 said:


> Trust me mate, acceleration is about power to weight.
> Ive got a 200 bhp stripped out clio. It weighs about 950 kg. I can take a 997 4s from 0 - 100 mph fact. Its about power to weight and gearing. Yes the porka can take me past 120 but thats the point when power v drag takes over.


Boom !! We have a winner :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Chuck,

When Elliot gets his Vbox we'll do some testing for you.

Elliot, you fancy doing a Dyno somewhere when you're free? Norfolks only 4wd Dyno Dynamics Rolling Road. Tuning - Mapping - Diagnostics - Power Run - think these are the guys that built one of those big power evo's.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Rob, that's a great idea.

Constantly considering tuning packages and intersted in these real world results.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

robsm said:


> Chuck,
> 
> When Elliot gets his Vbox we'll do some testing for you.
> 
> Elliot, you fancy doing a Dyno somewhere when you're free? Norfolks only 4wd Dyno Dynamics Rolling Road. Tuning - Mapping - Diagnostics - Power Run - think these are the guys that built one of those big power evo's.



Defo up for the vBox testing. My gps thingy should arrive this week. Also up for the Dyno test, however, there is no way my car is comparible to Tee's, his car is a beast! And yours is going to spank mine too! Lol

I really think Tee's could have gone quicker and been in the 8s no worries. I am convinced I could have nudged mine right down to the 9 flat with just fumes on board rather than 1/2 a tank. The thing is with something like this the tiniest thing can affect those milliseconds. Just look at John and the beast from the north last year, pretty sure his first runs in to the 10s at Santa Pod were when he just had downpipes and a tune. He was focused on the detail. I think heat soak is one of the biggest factors, there were no queues at the end of the day, so no sitting getting hot in traffic! 

Anyhow, one thing is for sure, the setup I am running from [email protected] is one hell of a bang for my buck! :thumbsup:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> I'm not convinced and we seem to be making theories by picking bits here and there to satisfy the statements being made.
> 
> I'm sure as more of these power builds emerge things might explain themselves, yet from results so far I would of taken T80's power as the requirement to a GTR to those 30-130 times. Elliot threw a spanner in the works with 150bhp less!!


Hi chuck,

Just to let you know I only attempted the 30-130 run a hand full of times which three out of the five I had my friend, wheelchair, and tool box in the car, one on my own, and one non read.

Like Elliot said it's the way you set up the car etc RR off manual shift @6k rpm the problem I have is hand controls, push to brake, pull to accelerate and it's pretty hard to pull controls and try and shift at the same time with only one hand on the wheel at all time. But I will say the car is more then capable of 8's. Hope this gives you a better understanding that it was down to driver fault (me) why I found it hard to pull the 8's out of the bag.

I concentrated more on the high speed run as that's was easier for me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

its gear'd to do 180mph at 9500rpm but i didnt want him running for top speed with no wing and light weight panels



SVM said:


> its geared to do just that @ 155.6 top speed and came 32nd not so good
> 
> all data fed into the hulks ecu lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

its around 1200kg's with fibreglass doors which let us down on sat and lost top of drivers door,we will go back to std doors after this!



ScoobyDoo26578 said:


> Just been ogling over some pics of the Ross Sport car and clear to see why it's so quick with the spec and weight of the thing. Not a car you would drive day to day really but more of a track/drag specific monster.......that time of 30-130 is just mind blowing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

not methanol just vp import rallymax unleaded fuel and shot of nos too



Elliott_GTR said:


> It was also running on methanol! And didn't some of the Evos have NOS too?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> not methanol just vp import rallymax unleaded fuel and shot of nos too


A SHOT OF NOS ! PMSL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2005)

only 150bhp 



SVM said:


> A SHOT OF NOS ! PMSL


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Speak of the devil,

Gary, will shoot you an email when I've caught up with Elliot.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

those evo's are awesome!!


----------



## skhaliq (Sep 7, 2001)

Do you have a dyno graph of T80_GTR?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

skhaliq said:


> Do you have a dyno graph of T80_GTR?


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> its gear'd to do 180mph at 9500rpm but i didnt want him running for top speed with no wing and light weight panels


Are there any photo's of the day and also any photo's of the Evo that ran under 6 sec's?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)




----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Cheers for the photo's. 

Who's is the matt black GTR?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

baileyconstruct said:


> Cheers for the photo's.
> 
> Who's is the matt black GTR?


the guy that own's sumo power.


----------



## skhaliq (Sep 7, 2001)

Thats alot of torque!!!

impressive figures Ben.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't embed video!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

btw Elliot was running 1.25 boost not 1.8, otherwise he'd have no engine lol


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> btw Elliot was running 1.25 boost not 1.8, otherwise he'd have no engine lol


LOL - not sure where that came from!

Being a n00b, whats the comparative BHP of my car and the Sumo Power GTR? I get confused by ATW Bhp and ATF etc....


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Hmm who is Rauf? Seems to have exactly the same spec as me! Haha they must have mis-labelled mine :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Elliott_GTR said:


> LOL - not sure where that came from!
> 
> Being a n00b, whats the comparative BHP of my car and the Sumo Power GTR? I get confused by ATW Bhp and ATF etc....


Fraid no idea / wouldn't want to guestimate as you havn't been on dyno and i have no idea of what James Sumo R35 has, but appears to be a lot hks parts catalogue inc actuators .....but im pleased your GTC set up beat him and 007 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> LOL - not sure where that came from!
> 
> Being a n00b, whats the comparative BHP of my car and the Sumo Power GTR? I get confused by ATW Bhp and ATF etc....


I don't know the drivetrain % loss of a GTR but I would guess that 600ATW would be ~690ATF


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Fraid no idea / wouldn't want to guestimate as you havn't been on dyno and i have no idea of what James Sumo R35 has, but appears to be a lot hks parts catalogue inc actuators .....but im pleased your GTC set up beat him and 007 :thumbsup:


I'll be back next year with downpipes, intakes and injectors. I'll get my skinny mate to drive it then too!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice pics Ben, shame i couldnt make it 

The older EVO's still look so good!


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quality!! What a wicked day that was!!!!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

hi [email protected], this may seem a bit random but how did you get your hands on the data from the 30-130 day?

been trying to get mine but when i click on the link on the MLR forum it tells me i need to join up as a full member?

have mailed Darin about it but no success yet.


----------

